# homemade snowblower



## sub-zero (Oct 6, 2010)

i dont really know the specifics of his snowblower but its basically made out of parts from broken snowblowers. also since the video he has updated the chute to the newest one from ariens and also changed it to an all electric control.


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

For something that he just pieced together with broken parts that thing sure is powerful. Any idea on how much hp does that thing have? You can easily cover your neighbors house with that.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

The engine in the video apears to be about the size of an 8hp. He sure did a great job at making a snowblower!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

No thats a twin. Im guessing 16-18 hp!!!!! Thats a beast, and awesome work


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Ingersoll444 said:


> No thats a twin. Im guessing 16-18 hp!!!!! Thats a beast, and awesome work


Correct...I saw a different video of this blower and as I recall it was refitted with a 22 HP twin.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, 22hp! Take a look at it on the You Tube site, the creator of that thing talks about it there. 
YouTube - Snowblower - a bit modified...!


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

mamma mia some mighty fine "tweaking"there


----------

